# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Ahorrar Agua >  Los madrileños reducen un 13% su consumo de agua desde 2004

## ben-amar

Los madrileños reducen un 13% su consumo de agua desde 2004

Mar, 19 oct, 2010

Abastecimiento, Destacados
http://iagua.es/

Los madrileños han conseguido, un año más y por sexto año consecutivo, reducir o mantener sus consumos de agua respecto al año anterior. En este sentido, en el recientemente finalizado año hidrológico 2009-2010, los madrileños han consumido 9 millones de metros cúbicos menos de agua en relación al año anterior, al haber pasado de consumir 550 hectómetros cúbicos en 2008-2009, a 541, en 2009-2010.

Además, entre los años 2004 y 2010, los madrileños han consumido 79 hectómetros cúbicos menos de agua, es decir, casi un 13% menos, al pasar de 620, en 2004, a esos 541 hm3 en el año 2009-10.
Un 29% menos de aportaciones

Respecto a las reservas de agua, los embalses gestionados por el Canal de Isabel II almacenan al inicio del presente año hidrológico casi 76 hectómetros cúbicos más de agua que en el anterior periodo. De este modo, los embalses se encuentran hoy al 69% de su capacidad frente al 60% del pasado año.

Las aportaciones de los ríos durante el recién finalizado año hidrológico han sido de 552,6 hectómetros cúbicos frente a los más 778 de media histórica, lo que supone también, un 29% menos de aportaciones. Respecto al 2008-2009, las aportaciones han supuesto casi un 16% más, ya que el año anterior, se consiguieron 462,5 hectómetros cúbicos.

----------


## jasg555

La gente está bastante concienciada sobre el agua.

Algunos parques se están regando con agua reciclada o bien tienen sus propios pozos.
 Y las conducciones, es verdad que se está trabajando bien en ellas.

Pero todavía queda mucho camino por recorrer. Estoy cansado de ver regarse la Castellana entera a las 12 de la mañana y corriendo el agua sobrante. Y en otras zonas igual. Donde más problema hay es en los parterres aislado, pequeños riegos, que no tienen ningún control.

----------


## cantarin

> Los madrileños reducen un 13% su consumo de agua desde 2004
> 
> 
> Además, entre los años 2004 y 2010, los madrileños han consumido 79 hectómetros cúbicos menos de agua, es decir, casi un 13% menos, al pasar de 620, en 2004, a esos 541 hm3 en el año 2009-10.
> Un 29% menos de aportaciones
> 
> Las aportaciones de los ríos durante el recién finalizado año hidrológico han sido de 552,6 hectómetros cúbicos frente a los más 778 de media histórica, lo que supone también, un 29% menos de aportaciones. Respecto al 2008-2009, las aportaciones han supuesto casi un 16% más, ya que el año anterior, se consiguieron 462,5 hectómetros cúbicos.


Hola amigo Ben-Amar

Es bueno que hablemos de este tema porque hace na hablamos de un embalse del Canal de Isabel II hizo recrecer para doblar agua para tener mas reservas. Con ello lo que vemos es que aunque hagan por crecer sus posibilidades de almacenaje de agua, se vé que disminuyen considerablemente las aportaciones medias. Eso pone en cierto peligro las reservas de agua de Madrid. 

Crece la población de forma clara, las reservas bajan como dice un 29% de media y sólo se reduce el consumo un 13%, las cifras no pintan bien. No ahora, que eso está garantizado, pero en un futuro si no mejoran las cosas habrá problemas.

Un saludo.

----------

